# Whats on the work bench?



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well fall is here and the holidays are not far off. What's on your work bench or in planning stage. Between yard work ,storms , a non-ending list of honey do's and a relief caving project I am behind on stick making projects. I have 3 football theme sticks to do for others and two or three gift sticks I want to do. I told my bride all of October was going to be shop month. With a a big grin she said "yes dear." I my have to change that plan some. But most of the month!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We're currently still remodeling the living room so it's a torn up looking mess.I'm repainting a vanity for my wife out in the shop. I'm also repairing a toy croquet set that's from the 40s or 50s. I found it about 5 years ago in a house that has since been torn down. So far I've hammered the steel stand back into shape, repaired the bigger chunks missing in the balls and made heads for the three missing mallets. It will never look new again but it will be usable.

For sticks I've been working on two white oak ones and a turned maple and cherry one. I also picked up a bunch of big holly chunks that were left by the curb yesterday. No shank material but a lot of nice handle and spacer material in it.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well we are back from the Rockies and after I get the yard and gardens cleaned up for the season I have the mountain man topper to find a home for. I am leaning toward a silver maple shank I have prepped. I also have a nice lodge pole pine shank that is prepped as well and in need of either a topper or some carving, maybe something on the shank. (The wife seems to think I should do another bear themed stick as the two I had have both been sold.)
I've also been asked by the state park to do another sweet potato carving work shop for the kids the weekend before Halloween. After that it's time for some Christmas ornament carving. Geez I just made myself tired just typing this post!! I seem to be have less time now that I retired than when I was working!
Keep the knives sharp!
Mark


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a maple offcut from the crook I finished last week which is more or less fist-sized (and shaped) and I think would make a nice topper. Just have to decide what to try carving it into. I'm thinking maybe a pug.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Between working on sticks for a arts and crafts show, October 7 working on my daughters bedroom and working on Saturdays, (volunteering to come in cause it more overtime) every thing coming together but slow, hoping to have my daughters bedroom done by the time deer season comes in. By the way I think I’ve got enough sticks for the craft show, and start on some more stick projects again.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you don't get your daughter's room done by the time the season starts she'll just have to wait until after it's over. 

Rodney


----------

